# Silicone spray on the chain!



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

So for the last few rides I've been looking for a lube that keeps the chain clean and smooth without attracting too much gunk. That's about the time a can of silicone spray caught my attention. I figured why not? Only an $18 chain to loose worse case scenario.

Welp, I really like the action. Once you clean your bike I dry the chain with a rag and then spray it on the rollers, let soak and wipe off excess. Shifting is silky smooth, and the chain remains pretty dry.

Make sure if you try this you get the kind that has a carrier solvent that evaporates. Also use it outdoors unless you enjoy huffing fumes!


----------



## Mike_socal (Jun 30, 2007)

The Honda chain lube for dirtbikes works very well. I think it's cheaper than $18 as well.


----------



## Cyco-Dude (Feb 12, 2004)

in my experience, silicone lubes do not last long at all compared to oil lubes.


----------



## drakan (Dec 16, 2006)

Cyco-Dude said:


> in my experience, silicone lubes do not last long at all compared to oil lubes.


Thats what she said


----------



## TrikeKid (Sep 1, 2006)

Really an actual purpose made chain lube is the way to go. The trick is to clean the excess (cause that stuff on the outside of the side plates isn't doing anything)


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

I've had great result with Maxima Chain wax.....$8 for 13oz at the local moto dealer...

https://www.maximausa.com/products/images/Large/CHNWAXG.jpg


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Spray lubes are not a good idea. They get lube in all kinds of places that they shouldn't like on brake rotors and rims.

Lube should be methodically dripped on each and every roller where it can work itself into the surface. Don't worry about the exterior plates, there is ZERO need to lube these.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Spray lubes are not a good idea. They get lube in all kinds of places that they shouldn't like on brake rotors and rims.

Lube should be methodically dripped on each and every roller where it can work itself into the surface. Don't worry about the exterior plates, there is ZERO need to lube these.


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Spray lubes are not a good idea. They get lube in all kinds of places that they shouldn't like on brake rotors and rims.


if you can't successfully operate a spray can without soaking your brakes and rotors then maybe you should leave this complicated task to your LBS.....


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

kattywhumpus said:


> if you can't successfully operate a spray can without soaking your brakes and rotors then maybe you should leave this complicated task to your LBS.....


Unfortunately I did. They were the ones spraying my rotors. Talk to people who do painting about "overspray". You might learn a thing or two.

Your cassette doesn't NEED to be lubed. The rollers on the chain DO. It's amazing how much money you can save by buying lube that is meant to be sprayed away instead of applied where it is needed.




SheldonBrown said:


> Many cyclists oil their chains by spraying, usually aiming the spray can at the rear of the derailer cage, because this reduces the risk of overspray getting on their rims or tires. In my opinion, spray lubricants should not be used on bicycle chains, because they get too much oil where you don't need it and/or too little where you do.


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Unfortunately I did. They were the ones spraying my rotors. Talk to people who do painting about "overspray". You might learn a thing or two.
> 
> Your cassette doesn't NEED to be lubed. The rollers on the chain DO. It's amazing how much money you can save by buying lube that is meant to be sprayed away instead of applied where it is needed.


I am able to apply spay lube with the problems you mentioned.....if my LBS can't lube a chain I think I would be looking somewhere else...another fine example of why I wrench my own bikes...

:madman:


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

kattywhumpus said:


> I am able to apply spay lube with the problems you mentioned.....if my LBS can't lube a chain I think I would be looking somewhere else...another fine example of why I wrench my own bikes...
> 
> :madman:


Well, it was one of the reasons I learned to do everything myself. But like Sheldon says, spray lubes get way to much oil where you don't need it and very little where you do need it. If you're comfortable with that ... then so be it. I would hope the OP would like to actually effectively lube the rollers of his chain without lubing adjacent surfaces.


----------



## kattywhumpus (Dec 27, 2003)

willtsmith_nwi said:


> Well, it was one of the reasons I learned to do everything myself. But like Sheldon says, spray lubes get way to much oil where you don't need it and very little where you do need it. If you're comfortable with that ... then so be it. I would hope the OP would like to actually effectively lube the rollers of his chain without lubing adjacent surfaces.


http://sheldonbrown.com/chainclean.html

:thumbsup:


----------



## Deme Moore (Jun 15, 2007)

Errrr.... to elaborate my little ritual further.

Overspray:
Yes, it's possible. If you're blind like Ray Charles. I use the long straw thingy to shoot a nice stream onto the rollers and hold a towel/rag behind the chain to catch the overspray. You do the bottom run of the chain in small sections, move chain, repeat. As a bonus the soaked rag can be used to slather the outside of the chain (prevents rust) and wipe any remaining gunk off.

Lubing the rollers:
Yes, you shoot the stream right in between the plates. Not on the sides. Very easy to just rest the straw where the sprockets go and run it across. This isn't brain surgery.

Silicone spray not as good as dedicated chain lubes:
I've hassled with chains longer than I care to admit. Ride motorcycles too and if you think chain maintenance is a chore on your bicycle, try a bigger one with a motor!

Chain waxes suck. The problem is buildup. They're supposed to be "no fling" (yet they fling on motorbikes) and wind up leaving rock hard residue that's tough to remove in comparison to a simple oil.

Oils last longer than silicone sure. But the longer you leave them on, the more grit they attract. The abrasive "paste" that results eats your teeth and chain like a fine polishing compound.

The big benefit of silcione? A quick spray after every few washes keeps the chain stupendously silky. I've noticed waaaay better shifting even under power. It's drier than oil so it doesn't attract grit to grind stuff to pieces. It dries by itself and doesn't fling everywhere.

If I spend an extra minute per year lubing more often then so be it. Of course dripping lube on one link at a time prolly takes more effort than my method. But please, feel free to carry on and use the magic fairy lube from your local LBS!


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

Deme Moore said:


> If I spend an extra minute per year lubing more often then so be it. Of course dripping lube on one link at a time prolly takes more effort than my method. But please, feel free to carry on and use the magic fairy lube from your local LBS!


It takes about a minute and I call it Purple Extreme.


----------



## derby (Jan 12, 2004)

Pedro's Ice Wax in a drip bottle is the cleanest lube I've tried that keeps the chain pretty quiet for a few hours in dusty condtions.


----------



## mattaphore (Apr 10, 2007)

i just dip my whole bike in a vat of lube...:skep:


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

mattaphore said:


> i just dip my whole bike in a vat of lube...:skep:


Likewise.

I agree with will, dedicated chain lubes are where it's at, but if he wants to use silicone, it's his bike.

I'd still be worried about contaminating my rotors. You don't need to drench them, just a little bit is enough to work it's way into the pads. Why waste your time and take the risk when they make a dedicated lube that is literally built for the job?

Chain waxes aren't meant to be "no-fling", they are meant to fling bits of buildup. That's their selling point... it keeps the chain dry and clean because any bits of dirt bind with the wax and get flung off. In dry conditions, this is the lube to use, in my opinion, and it has served me well for years.

To each their own. :thumbsup:


----------



## nynx (Mar 1, 2007)

its where the beauty of SRAM's power links come in.. remove the chain.. soak overnight in simple green degreaser (its cheap).. remove and place on a few paper towels to dry and catch excess.. drip one drop of favorite lube on each roller of chain and let sit for a while to penetrate.. throw it back on and go ride


----------



## steeltoe (Aug 8, 2005)

I posted in another thread about Dupont Teflon multipurpose lube. Goes on wet and cures dry leaving a slick teflon coating. Great for suspension components and it repels dirt as well. I've used maxima's products, bel-ray, motul etc etc and nothing comes close for my mountain bike or my motorbike. Also reduces cleaning time since it doesn't build up grime like the other lubes. And it won't fling off at all.


----------

